# Impossible de télécharger des fichiers PDF à partir du Web !!



## al02 (8 Juin 2001)

Impossible de télécharger des fichiers PDF à partir du Web !!

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord, voici ma configuration :
	- Imac DV 450 Mhz, 128 Mo de RAM, 12,67 Go de disque dur.
			Version : Mac OS FU1 - 9.0 ; Mac OS ROM 3.1.1
	- Imprimante Epson Stylus Color 740
	- Scanner Epson Perfection 1200 PHOTO
	- Unité SuperDISK 120 Mo pour les sauvegardes.
Logiciels les plus utilisés :
	- Internet Explorer 4.5 (Accès Internet vFU - 1.4.4)
	- Outlook Express   4.5 (Accès Internet vFU - 1.4.4)
	- AppleWorks 5.0.4
	- PrintToPDF 2.2.2
	- Adobe Photoshop 5.0 L.E.
	- Adobe Photo de Luxe 2.0
	- Acrobat Reader 4.0 (et maintenant 5.0)
------------------------------------------------
Cela dit, voici mon problème :
Je viens, il y a deux jours d'installer la dernière version d'Acrobat Reader 5.0 (en la téléchargeant à partir du site d'Adobe.com)
En local, pas de problème : je peux créer des fichiers PDF (par PrintToPDF) et les relire ; je peux également relire les anciens fichiers PDF.
------------
Mais sur le Web, (en étant connecté avec Internet Explorer), il y a un problème quand je veux télécharger un fichier au format PDF à partir d'un site Internet.
J'ai le message suivant :
"Vous n'avez pas le plug-in requis pour afficher les informations de type -application/pdf- sur cette page. Pour l'obtenir, cliquer sur Afficher le répertoire du plug-in."
Et là, on se connecte à l'adresse suivante : http://browserwatch.internet.com/plug-in.html 
Mais je ne sais pas quel plug-in télécharger, ni dans quel dossier le mettre ???
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance,
al02

------------------


----------



## roro (8 Juin 2001)

je n'ai pas mon Mac sous les yeux, mais je pense que tu dois avoir le plug in nécessaire sur ton DD. Le seul hic est qu'il n'est pas au bon endroit.
Regarde dans le dossier de acrobat 5. Tu dois avoir un dossier "browser plug in". Là, il doit y avoir le plug in qui permet de lire des pdf. Copie le et mets le dans le dossier "modules externes" ou "plugs in" de ton navigateur.
Si tu peux, télécharge les dernières versions de IE et de OE (5). Tu récupères les paramètres des 4.5 automatiquement.


----------



## al02 (8 Juin 2001)

Je remercie RORO pour son conseil et donc j'ai fait la manip préconisée :
- J'ai dupliqué l'objet "PDFViewer FRA" (taille: 2631 octets) ayant pour accès :
Macintosh HD:Acrobat reader 5.0:Web Browser Plug-in: Locale :
- et je l'ai transféré dans le dossier suivant :
Macintosh HD:Internet:Applications Internet:Internet Explorer 4.5 - Dossier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lug-ins: 
- Puis j'ai refait un essai de téléchargement de fichier PDF : MALHEUREUSEMENT cela ne marche TOUJOURS PAS !
Qu'alors y faire ?


------------------


----------



## Cricri (8 Juin 2001)

Tu peux en attendant drag & drop le lien du fichier Pdf sur ton disque dur pour l'enregistrer, Le document s'affichera de toute façon bien mieux et plus rapidement et si tu souhaites ne pas le conserver il ne te restera qu'a le mettre à la poubelle ensuite.

Zut ! moi qui avait dit que je voulais me faire oublier pour un certain temps sur ces forums


----------



## roro (8 Juin 2001)

c'est ce fichier "PDFViewer" que tu dois mettre dans le dossier module externes du dossier du navigateur


----------



## Cricri (8 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> al02
Logiciels les plus utilisés :
- Internet Explorer 4.5 (Accès Internet vFU - 1.4.4) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A mon avis si tu passes à la version 5 d'IE, ton problème sera réglé


----------



## al02 (9 Juin 2001)

Rebonjour à tous et merci à ceux qui mont dépanné.

En relisant la doc Acrobat Reader 5,0 , jai trouvé ceci qui va exactement dans le sens des conseils de roro et cricri.

 LAide en ligne dacrobat Reader 5,0 dit :

««Lecture dun document PDF dans un navigateur Web :

Il est possible dafficher les documents PDF dans des navigateurs Web compatibles avec Netscape Navigator 4.0 (ou version ultérieure) ou Internet Explorer 4.5 (ou version ultérieure). Les modules externes requis sont installés automatiquement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec Acrobat Reader. »»

Mais le Fichier Ouvrez-moi d'Adobe® Acrobat® Reader 5,0 pour Macintosh dit aussi :
«Prise en charge des navigateurs Web :
Les navigateurs Web dans lesquels les fichiers PDF peuvent être visualisés sont les suivants :

Internet Explorer 5.0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( &lt;----------- NOTA : cest là que le bât blesse !!! )
Netscape Navigator 4.x

Installation du module externe PDFViewer pour plusieurs copies de Netscape ou d'Internet Explorer : 

Lorsque vous installez Acrobat Reader 5.0 et que plusieurs copies de Netscape ou d'Internet Explorer sont détectées sur votre Macintosh, vous êtes invité à sélectionner celle dans laquelle vous désirez installer le module externe PDFViewer permettant de visualiser les fichiers PDF dans le navigateur.
Par la suite, si vous utilisez une copie de Netscape ou d'Internet Explorer non dotée de PDFViewer, il est impossible de visualiser des fichiers PDF dans ces navigateurs. Pour contourner ce problème, il faut copier le module externe PDFViewer situé dans votre dossier Acrobat Reader 5.0 dans les dossiers de modules externes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cest fait!) par défaut de Netscape ou d'Internet Explorer. »»

DONC : PDFViewer FRA étant déjà dans le dossier Modules externes Internet, cela me marche toujours pas !

DONC : le problème vient sans doute de la version 4.5 dinternet Explorer quil faut passer en version 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (cest dailleurs lavis de roro et de Cricri).

QUESTIONS : 
	- Sur quel site trouve-ton la version 5 à télécharger ?
	- Est-t-elle gratuite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou payante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
	- Est-ce volumineux ? (le dossier Internet Explorer 4.5 fait déjà 5 Mo.)
	- Quelles sont les précautions à prendre (quels dossiers sauvegarder ? etc..) avant dinstaller cette nouvelle version ? 

Merci à tous de me prodiguer vos conseils.

al02.

------------------


----------



## JediMac (9 Juin 2001)

Pour tous les produits micro$oft destinés aux Macs, voir ici

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...
*Libérez @mac.com !!!*


----------



## Gwenhiver (9 Juin 2001)

Tu peux trouver gratuitement Internet Explorer 5.0 ici. Si tu choisis le téléchargement en MacBinary, ça fait 6.9 Mo.

Aucune précaution particulière à prendre.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## SergeD (9 Juin 2001)

Dans les préférences de IE, dans types de fichier, tu cherche l'extension .pdf, tu sélectionne remplacer et dans la case Gestion tu choisis "Enregistrer dans un fichier". Ainsi tu pourras télécharger des .pdf, mais tu ne pourras pas les lire directement dans IE.
Serge


----------



## Cricri (9 Juin 2001)

Serge D a raison et ça revient à ce que je te proposais quand je te disais de faire gliser le lien du fichier pdf sur ton bureau (drag&drop). La raison principale est que le fichier pdf sera bien plus maniable quand passant par le module externe.

Pour faire court : consulter un pdf dans internet explorer, c'est pas un cadeau! donc je serai toi je ne m'enbarasserai pas avec ça (le tout est de récupérer le fichier sur le disque)


----------



## al02 (9 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SergeD:
*Dans les préférences de IE, dans types de fichier, tu cherche l'extension .pdf, tu sélectionne remplacer et dans la case Gestion tu choisis "Enregistrer dans un fichier". Ainsi tu pourras télécharger des .pdf, mais tu ne pourras pas les lire directement dans IE.
Serge*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai essayé cette manip. mais cela ne donne rien, car je suis toujours sous Internet Explorer 4.5
Il faut vraiment que je passe en version 5.
Merci à tous pour votre aide.
Cordialement
AL02.


------------------


----------



## al02 (9 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*ou alors, cliquer sur le lien, tu laisses appuyé jusqu'au moment où tu vois un menu apparaître. Choisi télécharger le lien sur le disque. Tu choisiras l'endroit où enregistrer le pdf*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CA Y EST !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CA MARCHE de cette façon (même en internet Explorer 4.5)
Merci de tout coeur roro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et encore merci à tous, ça baigne !!
al02

------------------


----------



## Gwenhiver (9 Juin 2001)

Sinon, de toute façon, IE5 tu dois pouvoir le trouver sur n'importe quel CD publicitaire de connexion à l'internet (Wanadoo, Club-Internet, etc...)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (10 Juin 2001)

ou alors, cliquer sur le lien, tu laisses appuyé jusqu'au moment où tu vois un menu apparaître. Choisi télécharger le lien sur le disque. Tu choisiras l'endroit où enregistrer le pdf


----------

